# Latex Bands



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Since Lexi's topknot is finally starting to grow, I need to order some latex bands. Which size do you all recommend? Her groomer uses the large 3/8 bands and wraps them around twice. I can't get Lexi to be still long enough to wrap the band without making the absolute worst looking topknot in the world.







Thanks!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi, If this is for a puppy, LadysMom recommends 1/4" lightweight. Here are some threads that talk about bands and where to get them.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=8855

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=7935

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=7322


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

does Jessie have braces yet? LOL see if she has any friends with braces and bribe her to steal some rubber bands from them. lol that's what i do for buttercup








i had ordered some from one of my fave ebay ribbon sellers, but she changed things up and now only sells them in ridiculous quantities (i dont know if i'd go thru a THOUSAND bands in butter's LIFETIME) and charges equally ridiculous shipping. (we used to get a bag of 100 for $2.75 including s&h!!!!!)

back to your question...yeah i couldnt tell you what size we use. lol. 

but since Miss Lexiroo is still a baby, why dont you try the terrycloth bands for kids (target, wallyworld, etc) and practice with those. this way, when she decides "ENOUGH!" when the band is still around your finger...she doesnt take the finger off running with her







and being terry, it wont break her hair. 

it's also a good idea to douse the latex band in a conditioner (we use Ice on Ice, actually) so it doesnt get the hair around it all matted.









things i learned at camp LOL
am


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I use the 1/4 Medium weight white bands.

http://www.showoffproducts.com/bands.htm


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When Lexi's topknot gets long enough, see if you can do a proper topknot with papers on her. That way, you never have to worry about the hair matting. JMM did a wonderful step by step tutorial on how to do a topknot here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2351

Topknots take forever to grow, don't they? The groomer cut Lady's off while she was boarded for three months after my accident and we are struggling to grow it back. I hate that in between stage!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I actually use the 1/4" or 5/16". My personal preference is for the 5/16" though. I buy them from Fantasy Farm Products and love their customer service.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I actually use the 1/4" or 5/16". My personal preference is for the 5/16" though. I buy them from Fantasy Farm Products and love their customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like that site.







I'm gonna order a couple of things...Thanks!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> does Jessie have braces yet? LOL see if she has any friends with braces and bribe her to steal some rubber bands from them. lol that's what i do for buttercup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I already tried that route! She had braces a couple years ago, but she doesn't have any bands.



> Topknots take forever to grow, don't they? The groomer cut Lady's off while she was boarded for three months after my accident and we are struggling to grow it back. I hate that in between stage![/B]


Yep, they sure do! Lexi is 11 months old, but she has such bad tear staining, that I had been having the groomer keep her hair short to see if it helped with the staining. It didn't, so I've been growing out the topknot for the past couple months.









Thank you everyone for the suggestions! Hopefully Little Miss Roo will have a proper topknot soon!


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

we offer latex bands also. 1000 bands for $8.89, 5000 bands for $26.85 and 10000 bands for $44. heres is the link if you're interested:

http://foreverfurbaby.com/index.php?main_p...amp;cPath=15_37


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use the 3/8 inch bands. I place them around the topknot and then
around again. It's not too tight and not too loose. It's also the size

most bow makers use on their bows..at least the ones I've bought from.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Ann Marie ... how smart is that? Ice On Ice on the band! I'm gonna go try it now. 



NOELLE! NOELLE! Wake up -- mommy has a surprise for you!


----------

